# Turbo-ed SR18DE anyone ?



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

I am using SR18DE with parts from SR20DET now, but I yet to add the turbo.

Just curious how many of u guys is using SR18DE-T now ?


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought a JDM SR18DE do swap into my B13 but was told that availability of parts was so difficult for them. Therefore I ended up buying a Euro SR20DE. From what I'm reading B14BOT, I basically wasted time, effort and money to get an SR20DE . Anyway do you have any pics? Care to share your combination on what SR20 parts you're using in your SR18?


----------

